# Solved: Trainz Will Not Play



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

it was working fine yesterday but today i get this error.


> * renderingsystem failure *
> 
> your computer and or software is unable to communicate correctly with trainz. Ensure you have drectX9 installed the drivers for your video card (I.E at www.nvidia.com or www.ati.com) tried both opening GI and directX settings. Trainz launcher-> configure trainz> display settings. if the above does not work please consult your manual or visit technical support at http://www.auran.com/trainz/technical_support.htm


any ideas. i also get that same error message for trainz north america drivers addition.

i have directX9

i can't even get microsoft train simulater to play anymore pops up then closes before getting to the menu what is the problem here

i have re-install the trainz game and it still don't work. youtube works so the video card is not fried


----------



## TopgunZX (Mar 29, 2008)

Try a complete uninstall, Which means delete trainz from your registry. If you are running Vista follow these steps
1. Right click on the application "Trainz" and click properties
2. Click on the "compatibility" tab
3. And then check " Run this program as administrator" 
4. Click apply.
If that does not work then follow steps to "Two" then click Run in Windows XP mode, or something like that.

If that does not work. I need some more info about your PC. Click "start", then "run" (Vista: Type run in search bar) Then type in dxdiag Then click "ok". Once on the Direct X screen click "SAve all information" Then save, Then open, Then upload (copy and paste) to this forum. Best regards -TopgunZX


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i went to add remove programs and un-installed it then re-installed it with the disks.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/29/2008, 02:11:18
Machine name: YOUR-27E1513D96
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: EL443AA-ABA SR1738NX NA610
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 958MB RAM
Page File: 540MB used, 1772MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (0x5954)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: HP vs17 flat panel monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6571 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/14/2005 01:36:12, 238592 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/14/2005 01:35:54, 1313792 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1A14-11CF-276A-2C0AA1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5954
SubSys ID: 0x2A26103C
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2A27103C&REV_80
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5910 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/29/2005 18:11:00, 3644928 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5910 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/29/2005 18:11:00, 3644928 bytes
 Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4374
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Enhanced Mulmedia PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: acpi\pnp0303
| Upper Filters: PS2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| Driver: PS2.sys, 12/12/2005 17:27:00, 19072 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 2 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 156.8 GB
Total Space: 183.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD2000JS-60MHB1

Drive: D:
Free Space: 1.2 GB
Total Space: 7.1 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: WDC WD2000JS-60MHB1

Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22L
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 49536 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: ARTEC WRR-52Z
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_00421737&REV_02\4&FB75CB&0&40A4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL5.SYS, 3.100.0046.0000 (English), 12/22/2004 02:32:12, 369024 bytes

Name: Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV_00\4&FB75CB&0&48A4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys, 2.01.0056.0001 (English), 9/23/2005 16:26:40, 1094751 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\agrsmdel.exe, 1.06.0009.0001 (English), 5/2/2005 15:10:52, 68096 bytes

Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_000F0003&REV_80\4&FB75CB&0&28A4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_10\4&FB75CB&0&18A4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnicxp.sys, 5.621.0304.2005 (English), 3/4/2005 14:10:26, 74496 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C0
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A3F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_00\4&1C9EB71F&0&2808
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6571 (English), 8/14/2005 01:35:54, 1313792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0005 (English), 8/14/2005 00:41:56, 40960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 8/14/2005 04:15:42, 22944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 6/8/2005 18:45:54, 58560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 7/14/2005 18:08:04, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 7/14/2005 18:08:04, 524850 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6571 (English), 8/14/2005 01:36:12, 238592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0296 (English), 8/14/2005 00:36:54, 233472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 8/14/2005 01:30:58, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0339 (English), 8/14/2005 01:22:14, 2408800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0001.0069 (English), 8/14/2005 01:16:54, 599552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 7/19/2005 12:25:16, 104361 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0007 (English), 8/14/2005 01:29:16, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 8/14/2005 00:41:46, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 14:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4119 (English), 8/14/2005 01:29:40, 376832 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4119 (English), 8/14/2005 01:30:44, 46080 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2494 (English), 8/14/2005 01:31:16, 106496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2497 (English), 8/14/2005 01:30:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0027 (English), 8/14/2005 01:04:38, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGR.dll, 1.02.2051.42227 (English), 8/14/2005 03:27:36, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 7/2/2005 00:54:30, 5496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.5336 (English), 8/14/2005 01:50:08, 4718592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll, 6.14.0010.1014 (English), 8/14/2005 02:51:18, 6684672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 8/14/2005 04:03:18, 307200 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5950&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&90
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 95360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&A3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&A1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 95360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&99
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 17024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&98
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 17024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&9A
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2644 (English), 3/31/2005 04:13:52, 27008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: ATI SMBus
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_2A26103C&REV_81\3&61AAA01&0&A0
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4371&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&A4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 68224 bytes


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2A27103C&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&A5
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 10:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 10:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.1364 (English), 3/16/2004 21:58:20, 136960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 10:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:56:58, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5910 (English), 8/29/2005 18:11:00, 3644928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0048 (English), 8/17/2005 21:25:20, 18771968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE, 1.05.0000.0000 (English), 9/7/2004 16:47:52, 57344 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/11/2007 03:01:09 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:29 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:22 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:22 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:23 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:23 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:23 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:24 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:24 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:24 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:24 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:29 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:29 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:29 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:30 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:30 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:28 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:28 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/25/2006 23:44:28 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 05:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5358.4827 English Final Retail 5/9/2006 22:26:34 201728 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 18:43:03 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 10:52:08 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 10:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 10:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1428480 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 15:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXdec.ax,5.01.0001.1031
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x008f0000,2,4,IVIVIDEO.ax,5.00.0011.0896
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,1.00.0000.0007
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0023
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,2.01.0002.0024
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO Field Splitter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,FieldSplitter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5358.4827
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO CrossGraph Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MGICGFilter3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Nero Digital Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,2.00.0000.0008
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
ROXIO Waveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAC3Enc.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Intervideo CDSF Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ivicdsf.ax,9.00.0000.0000
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO VCD/SVCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,0,Navigator.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,53.00.0013.0000
Nero Digital File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,2.00.0000.0008
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
ROXIO Subpicture Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictDec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0004
ROXIO Video Effect 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VideoEffect3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO AlphaSplitter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,AlphaSplitter3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,2.00.0000.0008
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,SmartDecoder.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Sonic DVD-VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,SonicDVDDashVRNav.dll,1.01.0000.0096
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
HP MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqdsftr.ax,53.00.0013.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO MPEG Partition Filter,0x00600000,1,1,PartitionFilter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,1.00.0000.0050
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2Muxer.dll,7.01.0436.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ROXIO Field Combiner 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,FieldCombiner3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,2.01.0002.0024
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00000000,0,0,,
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv3.dll,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO Audio Looper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Roxio MPEG Stream Demuxer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamDemuxer.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00000000,0,0,,
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,1.01.0000.0008
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5358.4827
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x008f0000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,5.00.0011.0896
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
ROXIO MediaPlacer 3.0,0x00200000,2,2,MediaPlacer3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Roxio DVD MPEG2 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDDecoder.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioMP3Enc.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Nero AAC Parser,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0023
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Roxio Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,NavigatorFilter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ROXIO VideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder,0x00710000,1,1,CinemasterAudio.DLL,2.05.0004.1410
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AE Analyser,0x00200000,1,1,aeanalyser.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Tivo DirectShow Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll,1.00.0017.6289
Roxio SVCD MPEG2 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDDecoder.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,SmartEncoder.dll,7.01.0436.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,Ivinav.ax,5.00.0011.0896
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,1.00.0004.0004
Nero Digital Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,2.00.0000.0008
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ROXIO AVSync Filter,0x00200000,2,1,AVSyncFilter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,1.00.0000.0071
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ROXIO CrossGraph Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,MGICGFilter3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO Latency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO AudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Audmf3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Roxio MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGSplitter.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Roxio Thumbnail Extractor,0x00200000,1,0,RoxThumbExtractor.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ROXIO Audio Chunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1010
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Sonic Cinemaster® DS Video Decoder,0x00710000,2,1,CinemasterVideo.DLL,2.05.0004.1058
ROXIO VideoInfo Transcoder 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VWVinfoXcoder3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO DV Scene Detector Tee 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DVSceneCDTee3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
ROXIO DvrSupport 3.0,0x00000000,0,0,,
ROXIO VideoTransition 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoTransition3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00200000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,53.00.0013.0000
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder ,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,7.01.0436.0000
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil3.dll,7.05.0000.0047
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WMplug,0x009001f4,1,1,wtwmplug.ax,
ROXIO peakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,7.05.0000.0047
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0160
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
HP Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,53.00.0013.0000
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Digital Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,2.00.0000.0008
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ROXIO Video Looper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ROXIO AVI File Writer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MGIAviWriter3.ax,7.05.0000.0047
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DMO JPEG Video Compressor,0x00000000,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00000000,0,0,,
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero Digital Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,2.00.0000.0008
Roxio MPEG1 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Roxio MPEG2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,7.01.0436.0000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Nero Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0004
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Sonic Cinemaster (C) ATI SPDIF Adapter,0x00200000,1,1,CinemasterATISPDIF.dll,1.00.0000.0019
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,16,2,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## TopgunZX (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello again. I reccomend you do a "system restore" and restore your PC to a different place in time.
Go to Start | All Programs | Accessories | System Tools | System Restore Then follow the wizard. After the restore, try to run your game if that does not work, Please click here to download the newest version of DirectX 9. http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html 
Also, click here to download your Integrated card drivers/ catalyst. Click on the link to download the package. http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp Best regards -TopgunZX


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

did system restore still not working heres the error messages each time i clicked continue another one popped up


----------



## TopgunZX (Mar 29, 2008)

I would make a new user and install trainz in that user, and see if it works. Doing that has fixed a couple of my games. 
Also the last error message had to do with your ram. Run a memtest, to see if any of your sticks of ram are out. http://www.memtest86.com/

IF all else fails, I suggest you contact Trainz support, I bet they would send you a new executible, or kernal. Good luck -TopgunZX


----------



## TopgunZX (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok....This should fix your problem 100%
You should reset the default display settings in the Trainz Options screen. Double click on your Trainz icon on your desktop Select Configure Trainz from the Launch Screen Select the Planet Auran tab Click on the Defaults box in the lower left hand corner of the Configure Trainz window. Launch Trainz to confirm the reconfiguration. Best regards -TopgunZX


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i don't have a configure trainz thing. i clicked on options and click use directx but it still don't work i went to those links for yours and downloaded that stuff and it installed steam and stuff but the game does not work. i will see if trainz has a forum


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

but the thing is no video games play


----------



## TopgunZX (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm, im not sure what your problem is, If i were you i submit a ticket into Trainz, and look at the forums. Sorry, i could not help. Best of luck -TpgunZX


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

what about re-installing the drivers or is that a bad idea.


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

Re-installing drivers is never a bad idea, and is actually the first thing you should do if you think you have a hardware-related problem. Download this driver, http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp , and try again.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok i did that one already didn't help. what would happen if was to uninstall the card and have the computer re-install on reboot.would the monitor still work after un-install


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok if i need a new graphics card then i need a new mother board. i think the card is bult in cause the only thing i could find is a chip on the MB that says ATI IXP 450. card is a ATI radeon Xpress 200


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, you have an integrated graphics card.
You don't need a new motherboard if you are going to upgrade your graphics card though.
I've had that same graphics card before, and if you put in a new one, it will automatically override the XPress 200.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK my uncle sent me a visiontek ATI radeon HD 3450 he told me his contacts said this should fix my problem. I will install it and let you know what happens


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

THREAD SOLVED. the game works along with all my other games. it was the video card


----------

